# Why don't chefs ever use hand protection to avoid cutting themselves?



## createasaurus (Jun 14, 2013)

It seems chefs would scoff at the idea of wearing a steel mesh hand protection glove. Why is this? In every other industry I can think of, precautions are taken using available tools and technology.


----------



## createasaurus (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll be starting culinary school this coming January, and I was thinking of buying one of those gloves, but I feel if I did, I would be the only one, and that the instructor would make fun of me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Chefs are taught proper knife handling and cutting techniques. These techniques, if properly followed, prevent cuts to the hand. The use of gloves is generally promoted by large foodservice companies, such as Aramark, Chartwells, and others to prevent injuries to employees who have not been properly trained in the use of knives and are more prone to cut themselves. Rather than face workers compensation claims from injured employees or provide proper training and instruction in kitchen knife handling, it is easier to insist on the use of the gloves. Should an employee then injure themselves and it can be proven that said employee was not using a glove, any compensation claim is much easier to deny. 

     For a trained chef the gloves typically inhibit the use of proper technique and slow down production. The glove effect can be overcome with practice but use of the glove does not replace the need for using proper knife handling technique or the proper care and sharpening of knives. Injuries typically occur when the knife user becomes distracted and their technique momentarily becomes sloppy or they have let the knife become dull, thereby applying more pressure than should be necessary.  Inexperienced cooks can develop an exaggerated sense of safety by the use of the glove. A sharp knife, used with proper technique and bare hands, is no more dangerous than using a dull knife with a glove on.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Chopping, slicing,mincing is second nature where the knife becomes an extension of my hand.

The only time I wear a protective glove made of chain stainless steel of keflar is when I am breaking down large cuts of meat; I wear it on left hand only because I  go  FAST AND WITH ALL THE BLOOD AND FAT THINGS GET SLIPPERY. I also at times wear a keflar apron.


----------

